# R15 overheating?



## eporer (Oct 27, 2006)

I've had my R15 for all of 8 days, and it's already showing a bug I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (at least not on the DirecTV website... I haven't fully scouted out this site yet). 

It thinks it's overheated. It won't turn on for more than a minute because it needs to cool down. But it's been "cooling" for at least 2 hours, probably longer. It was in this state when I got home from work. 

And to field the obvious questions, no fans are obstructed. It's on a flat surface (wood) with ample clearance between the R15 and the wall (6-8"), and it's no where near a heating source. I called DirecTV about it, and their only option was unplug it. Surprise, surprise, that didn't do a thing. 

I'm just at a total loss. We're getting a new receiver in a few days, but if anyone has an idea of how to salvage my current one, I would be VERY appreciative. There are programs on there that I would really like to save. And has anyone else experienced this??


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Can you tell if the fan is spinning? If not, you could replace the fan. If the fan is spinning, then it's possible that the DVR's temperature sensor has failed, so the DVR "thinks" it's overheating even though it isn't. Replacing the DVR is the best option.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

It's also possible that the fan is fine, even if it isn't spinning, since it's under (buggy) software control. Some here have simply hardwired the fan to a constant power source.

See if you can get a temperature reading before it shuts down next time it's running.


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

eporer said:


> I've had my R15 for all of 8 days, and it's already showing a bug I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (at least not on the DirecTV website... I haven't fully scouted out this site yet).
> 
> It thinks it's overheated. It won't turn on for more than a minute because it needs to cool down. But it's been "cooling" for at least 2 hours, probably longer. It was in this state when I got home from work.
> 
> ...


It certainly sounds to me like a bad box (maybe a bad sensor). Is it online long enough for you to enter the setup/Info&Test menu and see what the current internal temp is? Mine typically runs around 50-55C.


----------



## eporer (Oct 27, 2006)

> Can you tell if the fan is spinning?


It is. Very loudly, in fact. I've even cleaned it with compressed air in case something in there was stuck and not moving.



> See if you can get a temperature reading before it shuts down next time it's running.


How do I do that?


----------



## eporer (Oct 27, 2006)

> See if you can get a temperature reading before it shuts down next time it's running.


Figured that out. Apparently it thinks it's running at 85C (?!?!?!) even though it's cool to the touch. Stupid piece of $%[email protected]^.

Would a red button reset do anything, do you think?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

eporer said:


> ...
> 
> How do I do that?


"Menu" -> "Help & Settings" -> "Info & Test"
Scroll down a page or so.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

eporer said:


> Figured that out. Apparently it thinks it's running at 85C (?!?!?!) even though it's cool to the touch. Stupid piece of $%[email protected]^.
> 
> Would a red button reset do anything, do you think?


You've already pulled the plug and rebooted that way, right? You could certainly try resetting it again. I think the temperature sensor died, though.


----------



## eporer (Oct 27, 2006)

An interesting development - the receiver will turn on now for exactly 5 minutes before it suddenly turns itself off with no warning. I'm not even getting the overheating message on the bottom of the screen anymore.

I guess it's toast.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

For what it's worth, the R15 uses the temp sensor from the hard drive. The software triggers the fan at 54C. I'd try a 02468 to reload the sotware, and failing that a reformat/reset.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

qwerty said:


> ...The software triggers the fan at 54C...


Interesting. That certainly would explain the temp readings I see on my R15-500. I don't think I've ever seen a 54C on mine, but I typically see 51-53C. Where did you get that bit of info?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

eporer said:


> An interesting development - the receiver will turn on now for exactly 5 minutes before it suddenly turns itself off with no warning. I'm not even getting the overheating message on the bottom of the screen anymore.
> 
> I guess it's toast.


You got a overheating message before? I didn't know the R15 had one.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't guess we would know about the message until it overheats.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

True I just don't remember anyone else posting that a message came up when the had overheating issues. I wonder if they assumed we just knew that it did? Has anyone one else seen this message?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Before modifying my fans to run continuously one of my R15's crashed several times due to heat. I never saw a warning message. But then, if there had been a warning message, one would expect the unit to be smart enough to do something to cool down (run the fan, shut the unit down, ???).

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> But then, if there had been a warning message, one would expect the unit to be smart enough to do something to cool down (run the fan, shut the unit down, ???).


You'd think it would.


----------



## eporer (Oct 27, 2006)

> You got a overheating message before? I didn't know the R15 had one.


Only the first 2 times I tried to turn the receiver on. Once the actual TV kicked in, it would say something like "The receiver is too hot. It will be powering off to cool down. It will turn back on shortly." It was in a little blue box on the bottom right. It may have just given me that message because I was turning it on during it's cool down session.

And pardon my extreme ignornace, but how do I do a "02468" to reload the software?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I remember someone posting about the overheating message last summer. I suspect they added it when they added the temp to the info menu.

I think it was Earl that posted that the fan kicks on at 54C.

I was asked not to say who told me they use the hard drive temp sensor.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

That is interesting. If true, then eporer could probably fix this with a new hard drive (since 85C is clearly an erroneous measurement). I'd have thought they would measure the CPU. Maybe they should measure both and throw out any unreasonable measurement. It would give a bit of redundancy.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

eporer said:


> Only the first 2 times I tried to turn the receiver on. Once the actual TV kicked in, it would say something like "The receiver is too hot. It will be powering off to cool down. It will turn back on shortly." It was in a little blue box on the bottom right. It may have just given me that message because I was turning it on during it's cool down session.
> 
> And pardon my extreme ignornace, but how do I do a "02468" to reload the software?


Intersting, I guess it makes sense that they added with the temp like qwerty said.

To do the software download (ie 02468), hit the reset button and then when you get the welcome screen hit 02468 (once and only once and don't hit any other buttons). Then just wait, it will take a couple of mins and the software should redownload.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

If your unit is showing 85C as a temp, call DTV and get a new one. Why bother with it yourself?


----------

